# صيانة جهاز الاشعة المقطعي CT scan



## غيث طارق (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:55: 
ارجو من الاخوان والاخوات الذين لديهم معلومات عن كيفية صيانة جهاز الاشعة المقطعي CT scan ان لايبخلو علي بها كوني بحاجة ماسة لها.
وهل هناك مواقع خاصة يمكن الدخول عليها للتعرف على هذا الموضوع؟
وساكون ممتنا لمن يمد لي يد العون بهذا الموضوع...


----------



## غيث طارق (5 يناير 2007)

ليس من شيم رواد المنتدى وزواره البخل بالمعلومات فلماذا هذه القطيعة مع الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يناير 2007)

الأخ غيث طارق .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك وكل الهلا . 

نعتذر عن التأخير حسبنا انك بحثت في صفحات القسم ووجدت ضالتك ولو تبحث اكثر ستجد امور كثيرة .
اليك هذا الرابط التالي .

تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق .


http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29563&highlight=scan



نرحب بك وكل الهلا .


----------



## ابو ايه (5 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز ماذا تريد بالتحديد عن السيتي سكان


----------



## غيث طارق (8 يناير 2007)

اريد معلومات عن كيفية التشغيل والية تحديد العطل في الاجهزة نوع سيمنس وساكون شاكرا للمساعدة


----------



## ابو ايه (9 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز بالنسبه لتشغيل الجهاز مسأله عاديه جدا حيث ان كل جهاز له بدايه في العمل من حيث تحديد بيانات المريض والتي يتعامل بها الجهاز بالنوع والكميه يتم ضبط ازرار التحكم بتحديد قيمة الكيلو بايت والميكا لكمية الاشعه ويتم تشغيل البدايه من البور سبلاي اي سويج التشغيل ويتم عملية التصوير اما بخصوص تحديد العطلات فيكمن في جزء مهم وهوه ليد تيوب (LEED TUOP) وذالك لان السيتي سكان يتعامل بكميات عاليه من الاشعه لتحديد ابعد نقطه في الجسم كما وهناك عطل شائع وهوه الهاييشن الزدوج الذي يتحكم بمقدار الجهد العالي وهناك العارضه (deseplay) من حيث انخراط السائل الالكتروني لقدم تأريخ الصنع لاننا نستعمل جهاز السيمنس منذ اكثر من عشرين سنه مما يولد ضعف الايونات الالكترونيه للعارضه وهناك عطل الطبع (prenter )عطل طباعي وارد الحدوث ويمكن معالجته بحصر عطل ازرار الدفع _p0ksr - ,hgtgha kso وهناك اعطال بسيطه اذا طلبتها ممكن الرد كليك اخي العزيز 


الهيتي ----------


----------



## غيث طارق (12 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ةورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي العزيز الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمة واود اعلامك ان اول تشخيص للمشغلين كان عطل اليد تيوب ولكن هل يمكن الحصول على معلومات فنية عن الجهاز من اي موقع الكتروني وذلك لعدم توفر اي مخطط او كتلوك لدينا بسبب تعرض المكان للسرقة وساكون شاكرا لو امكن ذلك
واكرر امتناني للمعلومات المفيدة التي رفدتمونا بها


----------



## eng2006 (14 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الجميله و مزيد من التطور


----------



## وليد العمري (15 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي طارق


----------



## abbas zubaidi (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

بورك فيكم وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

انا ما عندي خبرة فيه 
لكن احد الاعضاء وضع موقع رائع واسم الموضع اجهزة الاشعة تقريبا او ct


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

مرحبا سيد شكري محمد نوري..ما عم ينفتح معي الرابط ما عم اعرف ليش..عالعموم بكون شاكرة الك لو رجعت وبعتو مرة تانيه


----------



## bone bizzy (30 أغسطس 2009)

من ابرز الاعطال في الجهاز الفحمات المسؤلة عن دوران الجانتري يجب فحصها من وقت لاخر ويجرى فحص ايضا على collimator المتحكم في حجم الاشعة الخارجة وفحص الاحداثيات المتحكمة بالمقاطع ويكون فحصها بشكل يومي . الجهاز لا توجد لديه مشاكل كثيرة من ناحية الصيانة


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

